# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  روشهاي ذحيره سازي user,password در sql

## mehdi_khepel2004

1- استفاده از 1 تيبل براي ذخيره دادها
2-در اين روش ظاهرا نام كاربري و كلمه عبور به عنوان يك user بانك اطلاعاتي اضافه ميشه و براي انها رول تعيين ميشه من اين رو فقط شنيدم حتي نميدونم درست متوجه شدم يا نه لطفا اگر كسي از اين روش استفاده كرده راهنمايي كنه

----------


## karbord83

همونطور كه ميدونيد اسكيول سرور يك شي در قسمت امينت دارد به نام *login* شما اگه ميخواهيد بهترين امنيت را فراهم كنيد بايد براي تك تك كاربرات يك login ايجاد كنيد كه دستوراتش در Books Online خود اسكيوال سرور هستش

حالا دوسطح دسترسي داريم
1- دسترسي به داده ها كه خود اسكيول مديريت ميكنه و شما اونها را از طريق اشيا امنيت در SQL تعريف ميكنيد
2- تعريف دسترسي هاي غير داده اي كه خود شما در جدول جداگانه اي كه ايجاد ميكنيد نگهداري ميكنيد و از طريق Join اين جدول و جداول امنيت SQL اعمال ميكنيد.

----------


## MShirzadi

البته اون مسئله ای که دوست عزیزمون، آقا مهدی، عنوان کردن درسته.
یعنی میشه یه Table تعریف کرد و توی اون برای هر کاربر به صورت مجزا سطح درسترسی داد.
این شیوه در DB هایی که کاربران زیادی دارن بهتر عمل میکنه. چراکه سرور رو در گیر بررسی سطوح دسترسی هر کاربر نمیکنه.

----------

